# Placa base dejo de funcionar con una determinada placa de video



## seaarg (May 31, 2010)

Tengo una mother marca MSI que funciono durante 1 año sin problemas con una placa de video XFX Gforce 8600GTS PCI Express. Dicha placa de video se alimenta tambien con su propio conector 12v tomado de DOS conectores de la fuente en paralelo (debe consumir bastante supongo)

Un buen dia dejo de funcionar y cambiando placas, descubri que si le ponia cualquier otra placa de video pci express la placa mother y micro funcionaban sin problema. Entonces pense que se quemo la placa de video.

Resulta que pongo dicha placa (8600) en otra mother (una ASRock con todo integrado) y tambien funciona sin problemas, o sea, de un encendido al otro la placa de video dejo de ser compatible con el mother MSI (no drivers, no OS, nada ya que no emite video)

¿Alguien me podria comentar si hay algo que mirar / medir para repararla?


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 31, 2010)

¿Y has probado reseteando la BIOS a la configuración de fábrica?
Lo digo solo para descartar un fallo de software y/o configuración.
Un saludo


----------



## seaarg (May 31, 2010)

Si, volvi a los default values y nada.
Pero esto fue hace 1 año asi que no recuerdo si flashee la bios. Con tu pregunta me diste una idea.

Igual considero que de un encendido a otro que funcione y luego no, da la sensacion de que se hubiera quemado algo, quiza reparable.

Para mas info: La placa pci express con la que probe esta mother MSI luego del problema, y funciono, era una de menor consumo que la 8600.

Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 31, 2010)

Entonces vete apuntando hacia la fuente. Si tienes otra a mano de mayor potencia o igual para hacer una prueba momentanea, colócasela y mira si anda. Si funciona ya sabes,  compras otra fuente (de más potencia que la quemada), y si quieres puedes intentar reparar la otra para usarla de nuevo en otro proyecto o PC.
Un saludo


----------



## seaarg (May 31, 2010)

Tambien he probado con otra fuente, es lo primero que apunte cuando fallo todo. Sin resultados 

De hecho, la misma fuente la tengo funcionando en este momento, con la misma placa de video, pero en la nueva mother ASRock


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 16, 2010)

En algunos BIOS (por ejemplo de AMI), existe una opcion para configurar la tarjeta primaria en PCI o AGP (si tiene onboard video); cerciorese que esta en la opcion PCI.
Busque jumpers en la tarjeta de video o en la placa madre que pueda deshabilitar la tarjeta, para esto tendra que buscar y bajar ambos manuales en internet.
La mejor opcion es que busque y baje en la web del fabricante, una BIOS actualizada de la placa madre, y regrabe de nuevo la BIOS.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola man05drake, Esta placa base no tiene video onboard. Si le pongo una placa PCI vieja (una SIS 4mb) si funciona. Actualmente la tengo funcionando con una Asus Geforce 6600GT sin ningun tipo de problema. De repente la combinacion Mother-Video 8600GTS dejo de funcionar.

En mi maquina principal, tengo esta 8600gts funcionando con un mother AsRock sin ningun problema tampoco.

Jumpers, no tiene y de todos modos, no hay nada que deshabilitar ya que no hay video onboard.

BIOS: Actualizada y lo mismo.

Este es un caso para x-files!


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 17, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> . . . Dicha placa de video se alimenta tambien con su propio conector 12v tomado de DOS conectores de la fuente en paralelo (debe consumir bastante supongo) . . .



Dices que la Geforce funciona bien en otra board, entonces con un voltimetro verifique que el cable que alimenta la targeta (en la CPU que falla), le suministra la energia; primero sin la Geforce y luego con ella conectada. Si la tarjeta es PCI, ensaye conectandola en otra ranura.

El monitor que uso en las pruebas, era el mismo?


----------



## renanvinicius (Jun 17, 2010)

si la placa base tiene un chipsep p35 ,g35 o g33. es por un bug que no se a encontrado explicación i que ocurre raras veces. ese era porque la placa base tiene el pci-express x16 ver 1.1 y al poner una gráfica de nvidia 8xxx,9xxx o ati hd2xxx, hd 3xxx. se colapsaba de alguna manera asciendo que no arrancara la placa base pero en cambio poniendo otra gráfica igual arrancaba.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 17, 2010)

renanvinicius dijo:


> si la placa base tiene un chipsep p35 ,g35 o g33. es por un bug que no se a encontrado explicación i que ocurre raras veces. ese era porque la placa base tiene el pci-express x16 ver 1.1 y al poner una gráfica de nvidia 8xxx,9xxx o ati hd2xxx, hd 3xxx. se colapsaba de alguna manera asciendo que no arrancara la placa base pero en cambio poniendo otra gráfica igual arrancaba.



la version del chipset no la verifique, interesante data, sin embargo funciono este conjunto (MB MSI + XFX GF 8600) durante 1 año y dejo de hacerlo de un dia para el otro.

Para la otra pregunta de mas arriba: El monitor es el mismo y no medi el voltaje (era basico eso!!! se me paso) Lo que si probe es con otra fuente de "500W" y nada.

La placa es PCIE por lo tanto tengo un solo puerto. Quedara como misterio sin resolver, en la actualidad ya arme esa mother con una GF 6600GT, y la 8600 se la deje a la mb ASRock. Esas combinaciones estan funcionando de lujo (por un año mas jejeje)

De todas maneras, les agradezco mucho la info.


----------



## renanvinicius (Jun 18, 2010)

ami me afecto el bug y aseses me vuelve sin razón. lo que le hago yo es enchufar el pc sin la tarjeta grafica, lo apago i pongo la tarjeta gráfica, lo enchufo y si no va otra vez, quito la tarjeta gráfica, lo enchufo, lo apago así asta que arranca definitivamente. solo me a pasado 2 veces y las dos veces e tardado como 1 hora intentando arranca.  asegúrate de desconectar los discos duros de la alimentación si no quieres cargártelos de tanto enchufar y apagar.


----------

